# Who is building what right now?



## 571502dr (Jan 6, 2010)

Just wondering, is anyone building anything? I have a few projects but haven't been in my hobby room for some time now. I want to get back to it, Santa just brought me a 1/24th scale 57 Chevy 2 sedan with a flip front end.
I want to start it this coming week (I hope). I also got a 55 Chevy Street Machine. :thumbsup:
Please let me know what your building.

Thanks 
Rick


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

I have a '70 Mach 1 nearing completion.
and a '70 Ford Torino Cobra 'Twister" just about done.
a '67 GT 500 in the 'just painted', gassing out condition.
oh yeah, a '68 GT 350 that is painted and decaled, 

geez, I have alot on my plate!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hey Rick, I'm building now. I'm working on completing my Nismo S-tune collection. Car 2 is being worked on right now.
The R33 Skyline Nismo S-Tune. Hope to have it finished by months end. Bang on it all day when I get my days off.
Also have a Ferrari F430 Challenge car I'm slowly whittling away.
Hoping to work on a military subject for the local IPMS show in March.
Able to post pictures? Love to see what you're doing.
Chris


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I haven't built a car kit in a _long_ time, but right now I'm working on a Deal's Wheels "Van" kit (if that counts). I never liked the figure that comes with the kit so I'm modifying it a bit, but I've reached a sticking point so I'll have to wait for inspiration to strike before I continue.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> I haven't built a car kit in a _long_ time, but right now I'm working on a Deal's Wheels "Van" kit (if that counts).


Sure it counts, And please show us a picture when its finished.
I'd like to see it. and I'm sure most everyone else would too.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

CJTORINO said:


> Sure it counts, And please show us a picture when its finished.
> I'd like to see it. and I'm sure most everyone else would too.


Yeah, what this guy said!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh, I most definitely will! It'll probably be a while though--my bad back prevents me from sitting or standing for long periods of time, so I'm a rather slow modeler these days. But when it's finished, you'se guys will be among the first to see it. :thumbsup:


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

still working on a super bee, started a 57 chevy & a chevy pickup. which leads to a question. one is molded in black & I want to leave it black, what do I do to leave it in molded color? wet sand & clear coat?


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

jingles said:


> still working on a super bee, started a 57 chevy & a chevy pickup. which leads to a question. one is molded in black & I want to leave it black, what do I do to leave it in molded color? wet sand & clear coat?


Think of Mick Jagger........
Paint it Black. 

Your always better off painting it. 
even if you just get a dupicolor shaker can and spray it, it will be better off for it.


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

thank you sir, I just not having any luck with painting lately. might be the humidity.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I would agree with Chuck. 
However, I have seen some great unpainted kits that were just a you suggested. IF the body is swirl free and pretty nice for black kit plastic I would at least give it a try on an inconspicuous spot of the car and see how it looks. Maybe the bottom of passenger side body.
If it is a high gloss injected body it should turn out o.k.
Never hurts to try and see. If it doesn't work you simply primer and paint.
Chris


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks Chris, it has scratchs & swirl marks. it's over twenty tears old but it was sealed.must have been moved alot.


----------



## BillKenyon (Jan 15, 2010)

I am working on a 65 el camino, a 2004 4x4 ford f-150,a 72 corvette restore and I just started the 72 hurst/olds kit. the el camino is a restore also. Bill


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

BillKenyon said:


> I am working on a 65 el camino, a 2004 4x4 ford f-150,a 72 corvette restore and I just started the 72 hurst/olds kit. the el camino is a restore also. Bill


Great! I have a '65 El Camino sitting, with a '65 Chevelle and a '65 Chevelle station wagon. one of these days I'll open them up and build a drag team.
I've heard the '72 Hurst / Olds is pretty sweet.
The '72 Corvette sounds interesting, is it an old MPC Annual?


----------



## BillKenyon (Jan 15, 2010)

The hurst/olds kit is just awesome! Clean and sharp, very little flash and excellent details. The best that I've seen in some time. The 72 corvette is a revell I believe, I got another off of evil bay for spare parts.
BillK


----------



## BillKenyon (Jan 15, 2010)

I stand corrected the corvette is a 1968 and not a 72 as earlier described


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I built this one in the late 80s...*



















*It's so old the white parts are turning yellow... I bought another one off ebay and got it underway... More detail on this one !!!*


----------



## BillKenyon (Jan 15, 2010)

Stangfreak said:


> *I built this one in the late 80s...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome build, I especially like the engine detail. Can't wait to see the end result...Thanks for sharing.........BillK


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Currently building Dave Deal's 57' Chevy, after that Eye Gone Wild and after that who knows.


----------



## bob bauman (Jun 26, 2003)

here's what i'v been working on


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Nice looking Ford, Bob.
'77 F150 Ranger XLT?


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Started on the new Depth Charger tonight.

Russell


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm in the middle of building the 1/8 scale Big Deuce. I'm doing the Highboy with the Flathead. It's BIG.
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## crazydriver (Oct 16, 2009)

I did build the 1/8 Big Deuce. I left it yellow w/ the original color interior. It took me about a week just doing all the lines, engine detail, hoses etc. Got the rumble seat to work as long as the doors. I've had it for about 4 yrs now. Now it sits in a custom made display case. Very happy with how it turned out. If I could post pictures, I would. 
Kirt


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Would like to see your Deuce. I've done the engine and wiring, and finished the frame. I've cut the doors, but left the trunk alone. I would have cut it out if the kit came with hinges for it, but there's nothing about it in the manual, which is strange because it does show the installation of the trunk interior. I'd really have liked it to be a rumble seat. I'll probably start a thread showing the progress.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## crazydriver (Oct 16, 2009)

robster94gt said:


> Would like to see your Deuce. I've done the engine and wiring, and finished the frame. I've cut the doors, but left the trunk alone. I would have cut it out if the kit came with hinges for it, but there's nothing about it in the manual, which is strange because it does show the installation of the trunk interior. I'd really have liked it to be a rumble seat. I'll probably start a thread showing the progress.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


It's actually the trunk that opens as well. It don't have a rumble seat. I mis spoke myself. If I knew how to download pictures, I would post them.
Kirt


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Putting Bare Metal Foil on my Deal's Wheels " '57 Chevy" tonight. First time ever using BMF and I'm loving it. Also, used Testor's One Coat Laquer (green) for the first time and like it as well. Usually, I build figure kits but I like to do a car kit now and then.

Hooty


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Kirt, if you have a digital camera, it's not too hard to post pictures. If you need any help, let me know.

Hey Hooty, I agree with you on the BMF. It looks great, and sure beats trying to paint chrome trim.


----------

